# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  ExpoSub 2008 - De possibilidade à realidade...

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bm dia

O "Bilhas", fórum de mergulho nosso parceiro acabou de anúnciar... :SbSourire19: 




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> Foram finalmente reunidas as condições que garantem a realização do 2º Salão Internacional de Actividades Subaquáticas em Portugal, o ExpoSub 2008.
> 
> O certame decorrerá no *Parque de Feiras do Montijo*, de *18 a 20 de Abril*, das *15 ás 23 horas*.
> 
> Estarão presentes como expositores as principais entidades, marcas e empresas ligadas aos sectores do mergulho, apneia e caça-sub em Portugal, incluindo:
> 
> - Importadores de equipamentos.
> ...


Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva

o Bilhas fórum de mergulho, nosso parceiro, comunicou hoje o seguinte:




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> 
> O Forum de Mergulho, tem para distribuir 500 convites para a ExpoSub, a decorrer entre 18 e 20 de Abril.
> 
> 
> Venha ver como pode participar:
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t12779.html


 :SbSourire19: ....alguém interessado.... :yb665: .... :SbSourire:  

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva
que tal esta oportunidade..... :SbSourire19:  :yb665: 




> Liquid Breathing,
>  Faça o download do Flyer Exposub08, reencaminhe para os seus amigos e imprima!  
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/FlyerExposub08.zip 
> 
>  O Flyer vale uma entrada na Exposub08, na compra de outra!   
> 
> *Ajude-mos a divulgar o ExpoSub 2008.* 
> 
>        Acompanhe o tópico em:
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t12799.html




Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva

mais uma informação sobre a ExpoSub 2008



> ULTRA FM 88.2 - Rádio Oficial
> 
> Parceria entre a APDM e Fórum de Mergulho e a UltraFM
> Como parte integrante da campanha global de divulgação da ExpoSub08, foi criada uma parceria entre a APDM e Fórum de Mergulho e a UltraFM.
> 
> Neste contexto, a ULTRA FM é a Rádio Oficial da ExpoSub08.
> 
> Press Release 02
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva

mais uma informação sobre a ExpoSub 2008




> * 			Catálogo Oficial
> Exposub08*
> 
> 
> 
> O                   *Catálogo Oficial do ExpoSub2008*  					está disponível para as empresas que queiram divulgar os  					seus serviços ou produtos.                   
>  					Este ano contamos uma tiragem de *5.000 exemplares*.                   
> * 					Já tínhamos mencionado que "Este ano, vamos superar todas as  					expectativas"?*
>  					Consulte o documento para saber como publicitar: *Exposub08 - Catálogo Oficial* 
>  					Excelentes campanhas de Marketing para todos!


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva

Vejam o que se pode ganhar neste sorteio




> Sorteio XpertDiver                                                    					No lançamento da sua loja on-line *XpertDiver.com* a  					Submersus irá sortear um sistema de asa com Backplate da  					Halcyon (Eclipse M C System com adaptador de mono) *entre  					todos aqueles que subscrevam presencialmente a newsletter da  					XpertDiver durante a Exposub08*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regras do sorteio:                      
> *Exposub08 Press Release 05*


  Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva




> Conferências Exposub08
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Agenda do ciclo  				de conferências para a ExpoSub08                                                   
> 
> Este ano vamos superar expectativas! 
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva




> Presenças e acontecimentos na Exposub08 
> Mergulhadores Especiais
> 
> A NauticDiver irá estar presente na Exposub08 a convite da IAHD - International Association for Handicap Divers.
> 
> Baptismos de Mergulho todos os dias, na piscina da Exposub08!
> 
>     * Casco Antiguo - Sexta-Feira, 18 de Abril, das 15 às 23 horas.
>     * NauticDiver - Sábado, 19 de Abril, das 15 às 23 horas.
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva




> *NauticDiver             sorteia Curso de Navegação na Exposub08            * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
>  
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------

